# Spice and Wolf! Don't spoil it for others just a discussion for peoples opinions!



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 6, 2014)

Whats everyones thought on the anime? I thought the tv series was very good. If anyone wants to talk more in depth about it so we don't spoil it for others please feel free to inbox me!


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 6, 2014)

Please don't create duplicate threads


----------

